# Car share / car pool from Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## bkb143 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I am a new member in this forum.. 
I was living in Abu Dhabi for the past 4-5 years, but due some reasons related to my family, moved to Dubai (Discovery Gardens) last June.
I still work in Abu Dhabi (ICAD II) and driving daily from DG Dubai to ICAD II Abu Dhabi (Sat thru Thu). Now I am travelling alone and it will be so relaxing for me if someone interested can share the journey.

Details as below:

Time of departure from Discovery Gardens Dubai: 6.15 a.m.
Time of arrival at ICAD II Abu Dhabi: 7:30 a.m.
Time of departure from ICAD II Abu Dhabi: 5:30 p.m.
Time of arrival at Discovery Gardens Dubai: 7-7.30 p.m.
Sat thru Thu.

I know for sure, many of you will be relaxing at home by the time what I stated above,, but if any of you have similar work hours, and nearby locations, please reply.

Thanks a ton in advance!

Rgds,
BKB


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry, but per the forum rules such posts are not allowed.


----------

